# 1907 Racycle Spring Fork info



## filmonger (Oct 21, 2017)

From The bicycling world April 20 1907


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Wcben (Oct 23, 2017)

They listed the triple spring as new to the line in the 1908 catalog...


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 21, 2017)

filmonger said:


> From The bicycling world April 20 1907
> 
> View attachment 695378
> View attachment 695379
> ...



this so cool


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ricker (Sep 18, 2020)

That’s a nice fork- it’s too bad the bike was parted- it isn’t the trendiest of bikes but it was probably the only one


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ricker said:


> That’s a nice fork- it’s too bad the bike was parted- it isn’t the trendiest of bikes but it was probably the only one



The bike was not real to start with and was built from parts so no harm, no foul in my book. V/r Shawn’s


----------



## Ricker (Sep 19, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> The bike was not real to start with and was built from parts so no harm, no foul in my book. V/r Shawn’s



Good to know! I agree with you-


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 19, 2020)

Here is one for the masses, found this trying to find a patent this morning.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenindian (Sep 20, 2020)

It was also a bigger motorcycle version too!


----------

